# Furries in Tanks!



## fawlkes (Dec 6, 2020)

It is I again, putting out the feelers for a roleplaying partner or two. I'm bringing across a roleplaying advert that I have run for a few Bronies elsewhere. So bear with me, and if anything refers to pony or the like, just gloss over it, as this is a hasty copy paste job.


_No story just yet. I'm just putting this here with the basic details.
Due to the success of Dawn Patrol, I'm looking at running a similar style of RP but this time with WWII tanks. Basic info below

-German (top of the range but horrendously over designed)
-Soviet (Ugly, brutish, but hardy and dependable)
-US (Middle ground, simple and always improving)
-British (Under gunned, but the crews ingenuity is what makes them great)

Any pony race can sign on with any army this time. Tanks will have between 2 and 4 crew ponies. Your OC will be the commander. Skills and improvements will be earned after every mission.
Looking to use a Hex map this time as it will suit better.

Starter tanks;

German - Panzer III Kurz, Panzer II Licht
Soviet - T-70, T-34 obr 1941
US - M2 Light, M3 Medium
British - Valentine Mk III, Crusader Mk III

More info can be hammered out later, but over the course of this RP your character will build reputation, skills and experience. Medals, plaudits, and the like. If this thing seems like your jam, I'd love to hear from you._


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 7, 2020)

Bumping this one in the hopes it catches the attention of an interested party. I will also mention I am open to change in era, and also using 'Paper Panzers'; those being tanks that were either never created, failed trials, or saw maybe a day of action.

I'm also going to add in the use of French, Japanese and Italian tanks into the mix:

_France - Renault FT-17, Char B1 Bis
Italy - Ansaldo L6/40, Ansaldo M13/40
Japan - Type 95 'Ha-Go', Type 97 'Chi-Ha'_


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

Ah, sounds neat! I've always been into warfare, but never through tank perspective! I've done some missions on games like COD with the tanks, and used a T-34 in one mission...I hope that'll serve for some combat experience! I'm interested if you don't mind explaining certain mechanics!


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 7, 2020)

Sure, for the most part it'll be quite abstract in terms of most things. When it gets right down into the combat, there's a ruleset called 'What a Tanker!', that makes quick and easy armoured combat, with the opportunity to earn experience and bring in various skills and talents.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

Ah nice! I knew of the basics, like how tanks need a crew of four to operate, with one being the driver, the one who points out the targets, the gunner, and the one who loads in the shells for another round, since tanks weren't auto-loaded. Do correct me on that if I possess an error there, but is it five or four? Either way, I'd love to see the ruleset! And to clarify, you said ponies were the characters in this?


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 7, 2020)

Nope, you're quite right, the loader (sometimes even the commander himself), would load the shells by hand. Also some tanks had as few as two crew members, the earlier French tanks only had a driver, with the Commander acting as loader, gunner and radio operator.
 Ah, the pony thing is a hangover from when I was trying to run this on a MLP roleplaying site. I had a few players pick it up, but they moved on to other things.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

Ah, well to honor it, I can always carry that on if you'd like, just to make it more authentic if that was the original idea. And yep, I'm familiar with this tank concept, and I didn't know that British tanks had teams of two! Hah, what an interesting fact! I'm more than interested now!


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 7, 2020)

I don't mind if you wish to be furry or pony for this one. As for British tanks, they had three crew: commander/loader, gunner and driver.

 As for the setup, which national tanks attract you most? That way I can establish the opposition forces. As for the ruleset, sadly it's a purchasable document so I cannot share it.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

Ah, that's fine on the ruleset, I don't mind! And as for the national tanks, I think I'll choose the German faction. I do this because while the designs were crude and somewhat rushed, they ended up being quite feared along the line. Like the slow moving and deadly Tiger Tank of the sorts. Germany made some really good ones towards the war's end, that's why I choose it.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 7, 2020)

Well, I would be starting out a little earlier than that. The early model Panzers to begin with. It's easier to get a handle on things when you have less crew to command.
Germans to begin with one of the following tanks:

Panzer IV A
Panzer III A, B, or C
Panzer 35(t) 
Panzerjäger I


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

Ah, gotcha! I've got my sights on the Panzer IV!


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 7, 2020)

Spoiler: Panzer IV Ausf A












Okay, the Panzer IV Ausf. A is a 'modern' tank by the standard of the time period. With a very impressive 7.5cm Kurz (Short) gun with good penetration. Let down by the poor engine power and average armour, not improved by the flat facings. It's a good hunter killer.

For the purposes of this RP and for simplicity, I will be removing the front machine-gunner, reducing the crew to 4: Commander (Your character), Gunner, Loader, and Driver.

Would you be able to supply a bio for your potential character?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

Ah yes, key details there! And yes, I can most definitely supply a bio for this one! I'll even include a picture reference for it!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

Almost set with the bio. Apologies if you were waiting on that.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

(Couldn't find a raccoon clad in German wear, but use this as a reference. Just imagine Wermacht clothing I suppose.)

Name: Strauss Herz Steiner 
Age: 23
Gender: Male
Species: Raccoon
Role: Commander of the 3rd Panzer Armored Division Unit

Bio: Strauss was born in March 5, 1910, in one of the infirmary areas. As the little raccoon grew, his love for the military grew as well, though he never preferred the combat lines up front. Instead, he grew up with his love being for tanks, and he kept on that passion. His fathers before him had served prior, and when the raccoon had reached the age to enlist, he chose to. As he enlisted, he happened to have enlisted right when the second world war began, and he underwent some training as to operate successfully on tanks, and how to operate a tank. Manpower was required, so they almost accepted him with minimal issue. His career began quickly, and now, it has yet to progress, though in his recent missions, he has been assigned role of tank commander. He fight's not for Hitler's cause, but to defend the Fatherland, not wanting anyone to harm his family, which is all the reason why he enlisted in the first place. He is courageous, witty, and precise, leaving no room for error, and second guesses. Strauss keeps his head clear as his campaign begins for his armored unit.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 7, 2020)

Good stuff, though Strauss will begin life as an Unteroffizer; the lowest rank one can hold and still command a Panzer.
Also, would you like to name your tank crew? As this is alternative furry history, I would encourage a mix of males and females. In essence, these crew members will act as your record keepers for damage, ammo stowage, and battlefield situations, as well as having their own personalities.

Driver: Manoeuvres the tank. Can get skills to improve crossing difficult terrain, turning quicker and changing speed more rapidly.
Loader: Loads the main weapon. Can get skills to improve load time, switch between shell types without being ordered depending on the target, and can also help spot and range targets.
Gunner: Aims and Fires the main weapons. Can get skills to improve accuracy, hit weak points for disabling targets, and independent firing; without being ordered.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

Ah, interesting! And sure, I'll name the crew and give them a set species. Since you mention this being an alt furry history, I'll make sure it gets a good blend of both.



The gunner will be a male cat named Koch. Koch is a cat of clear optimism. He's as cheery as can be, despite the toils of hardcore warfare. He is the heartwarming one of the group, always bringing smiles wherever he goes, keeping his chin up and keeping to her's spirits high.

The loader will be a female skunk named Lange. Lange is a stout and steadfast skunk with her goals to later become a teacher when the war ends. She's quick to the draw to defend her crew, and has taken on the role to load the shells. She serves as the backbone of the group, being morale support and all.

The driver will be a female mouse named Konig.   Her personality is caring, kind, and meticulous, being precise in her detail for driving and being a good joke teller. She's the comedic relief and the reassurance of the crew.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 7, 2020)

So; Cook, Long, and King are your crew? Be very aware that I am almost fluent in German, so the naming conventions you are following amuse me greatly.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> So; Cook, Long, and King are your crew? Be very aware that I am almost fluent in German, so the naming conventions you are following amuse me greatly.


Yep! I chose these names for key reasons.

Cook: When behind the barrel, it's almost like cooking to him, as lead is the same way of cooking up a lead storm!

Long: When I chose long, it's because it symbolizes how long they last with a good loader on their hands. The enemies are gonna be in the crap for a long time.

King: The reason why I chose this? King of driving, or, self-proclaimed king, heh.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 9, 2020)

Okay, would you like to add any more information to your crew before I throw you into essentially a training mission?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 9, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Okay, would you like to add any more information to your crew before I throw you into essentially a training mission?


Hmm.....I seem to have them all set up!


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 9, 2020)

Okay. I will setup a thread for us to drop into this. Would you prefer to start knowing the three crewmembers, of have Strauss be introduced to them before their unit undergoes training in preparation for the push into Alsace-Lorraine?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 9, 2020)

We could have him know them, since maybe they enlisted together, and were good friends before the war broke out.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 9, 2020)

OKay, that might make it quite difficult to RP successfully, but we'll run with it.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 9, 2020)

A


fawlkes said:


> OKay, that might make it quite difficult to RP successfully, but we'll run with it.


h, then we can have it as random deployed squadmates, so that way it'll be easier. Maybe they all came from different areas of Germany, and they were assigned as one, but Strauss doesn't know any of them, since they are unfamiliar faces?


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 9, 2020)

It might make it easier. Though remember that this is going to essentially be me roleplaying three other characters along with you roleplaying your one. So responses might be slow as I work out what's going on


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 9, 2020)

Understood! I can work with that my friend!


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm wondering if maybe I should 'demote' you a little into a smaller thank to start off with a lesser crew... if you don't mind, that is?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 9, 2020)

Sure! Go ahead!


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 9, 2020)

If I instead go with a Panzer II with a 3.7cm cannon instead of the standard 2cm gun, so there's some hitting power. That will reduce the crew to 3; Strauss, King the driver, and Lange the loader. The tank will be coming up against light French tanks, so no issues. It just means if the crew does upgrade to a Pz III at any point, Koch can be brought in as the dedicated gunner.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 9, 2020)

Understood! I can work with that!


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 9, 2020)

OKay, give me a bit of time; I'm just getting something to eat and then I'll post up an opener. Don't worry too much about using crazy German words during this RP, it won't be necessary.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 9, 2020)

Alrighty pal! But still, if I wanted to use them, may I?


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 9, 2020)

You can if you wish; as mentioned I'm almost fluent in German, but sometimes there's no need to go full: Panzer Funf Ausführung A 'Panther', or the like, same with things like panzerabwehrkanone...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 9, 2020)

Hah, alrighty!


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 9, 2020)

https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/wolf-pack-private-rp-w-rai-masaki.1671717/


----------

